
TSB boss Paul Pester to step down after IT fiasco - nmstoker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45406322
======
nmstoker
Plus the timeline of events:
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jun/06/timeline-
of...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jun/06/timeline-of-trouble-
how-the-tsb-it-meltdown-unfolded)

